# 760T Side panel zerkratzt - Wo finde ich einen neuen?



## N30x (16. November 2015)

Hallo Corsair-Support,

ich habe meine Gehäusetür (windowed, weiß) beim Reinigen stark zerkratzt. 
Kann ich von euch eine neue Gehäusetür bestellen? Und wie teuer wäre das?


----------



## Bluebeard (19. November 2015)

Hallo N30x,

Das wäre dann dieses hier: Graphite Series 760T Windowed Side Panel, White

Du kannst direkt bei uns bestellen.

Grüße


----------



## N30x (19. November 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------

